# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Джапа авансом.

## Alexander1971

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар прабху! Предстоит командировка в течение 36 часов на автобусе (полном людей), т.е. можно только плеер слушать. Отпр. в 22.00 приб. в 7.20, затем в течение дня посещение разных организаций . В этот же день отпр. в 22.00 и приб. обратно в 7.20. Благо хоть на автовокзале имеется душ, а вкусить прасад можно в местном кафе при храме (Рига). Вопрос: Допускается ли прочтение джапы авансом до командировки, допустим в течение 16 дней по лишнему кругу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Можно не только плеер слушать, но и в уме джапу повторять - манасика-джапа. Это как запасной походный вариант. Создавать долги по джапе не стоит, а то может войти в привычку. Это можно делать лишь в случаях, когда просто нет других вариантов. Однако джапа в уме - это вариант.

----------

